# Fish ID



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, just thought I could add a picture for you to see and also to confirm the identity of mine.

F8LBITEva, can you verify that the fish on the left side of my pic is a Tramitochromis Intermedius or do you think it is a Lethrinops? It was sold to me as a Lethrinops, but I am not certain.










I also have both the Ruby Red and Albino Eureka and love them both, but they might be a stretch for your tank.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Rizup, it sure looks like a tramito. *** only seen them in pics though. looks very nice.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. I thought the same thing. I can remember the guy that I bought him from calling what I think was the father, an Intermedius at one time. Unless he got a different fish, but I am pretty sure it was the same one. When I ended up buying this one, he called it a Lethrinops. They are so similar that I think it is hard to say. Thanks though!


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

nice looking fish though


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to confuse things but I have had a Tri. Intermedius in the past and yes that does look like one. Now I also use to have a Hemitilapia Oxyrhynchus, and to me they look similar. If you get a chance go to malawi mayhem.com and tell me what you think. Go to species profiles and click on that species name.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

in regards to rizup, your fish is a tramitichromis sp intermedius... i have 5 of them in my 90, and i love them... but for sure yours is a tram sp intermedius.

here's a pic of mine:









i just got done figuring out which fish mine were too... it is really confusing that there are 2 tram internedius', one that is the sp in the name... also the lethrinops throws you for a loop too... at least for me it did... i have a post under unidentified cichlids called lethrinops or trams... has a poll too, check it out and read the responces.. should help you out some...


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Very nice fish! :thumb:


----------

